# 2004 Dartons??



## JayBuck (Oct 3, 2003)

Any info on the 2004 Darton bows?. Would love to see some pics and specs
Thanks!


----------



## mavextreme (Oct 13, 2003)

they are beautiful...i could write a book on the 04 maverick, but ill just say to go shoot one for urself


----------



## JayBuck (Oct 3, 2003)

whats the specs on that maverick? I really like the new camo


----------



## mavextreme (Oct 13, 2003)

6 3/4 brace....38 inch ATA.....NO and i mean NO hand shock...whisper quiet....ROCK steady hold...just a deadly pure accurate bow...PERFECTION...cant wait to see the rest of the 04 darton lineup


----------



## hooked22 (Nov 3, 2002)

ive been shooting the 04 mav for a month now and only can say one word SWEEEEET!! Hooked


----------



## mavextreme (Oct 13, 2003)

when are they gunna update their website?


----------



## JayBuck (Oct 3, 2003)

I know I don't get it...I drives me crazy!! they sell the new bow but don't have an updated site!! Don't understand some companies.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

I know what ya mean!! I am absolutely chompn at the bit here guys!!! From what I have heard the new bows they have coming are awesome!! I could never imagine them making a better bow than the maverick then they came out with the rampage. i cant imagine what could be better than the Rampage. Maybe a Rampage that has a little longer riser and dampeners in it?? Oh well I guess I will have to wait.


----------



## Marko 22 (Nov 10, 2003)

*2004 Darton*

I'm a total beginner here but went to the local archery dealer. He had a 2004 Darton Typhoon that one of the gents at Darton lent him. He was nice enough to allow me to shoot it....all I can say is what a bow! It was smooth, fast and a dream to shoot.

I've been looking at PSE's, Martin's, etc. but think I've just found the one that I want to bring home  

Marko


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Darton*

I've heard some about the Typhoon xt I've heard it looks like a Bow Tech patriot but a whole lot smoother!!!!!!


----------



## mavextreme (Oct 13, 2003)

yea im really likin that typhoon, but i already bought the mav...hmmm maybe when the tax return comes in


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*YES*

go for it!!!!


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

*Mav Ex*

Have been shooting mine for about 3 weeks.

Bow is so smooth it's scary.

I think I'm getting another one for 3D.

27 3/4 " at 56 lbs 5grns per lb 291 fps.

I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## JayBuck (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: Mav Ex*

27 3/4 " at 56 lbs 5grns per lb 291 fps.

How is this possiable...wow!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

*Darton*

I snatched this off the darton website. I wish they'd update it soon though. 

Darton Add


----------



## mavextreme (Oct 13, 2003)

isnt she beautiful


----------



## ijimmy (Jul 2, 2002)

GVDocholiday , thats it , got mine a short while back , and yes it is very sweet , a definate shooter . The brace is 6 1/2 though and not 6 3/4 . I cant tell you how quiet this thing is , very quiet , has to be the quietest solid limb bow that Ive shot , fast , and Im working on finding the corect setup for arrow and rest for accuracy .


----------



## mavextreme (Oct 13, 2003)

dartons always advertised like this?


----------



## TRUTH (Jan 3, 2003)

What does the valley feel like on the 04' CPS?
So they named it the Typhoon huh? I almost suggested that name, being that it replaces the Cyclone LD...Should be a sweet bow! I may recommend it to a buddy. Shoot Darton!


----------



## hooked22 (Nov 3, 2002)

I dont know about the Typhoon but the MAV. EXT. is smooth all the way through the draw cycle. I have 27-28.5 mod. on mine set at 27 and the brace height is 6-1/2". I shot CPS express cams for a year and that was a smooth and easy draw i had it set at 58lbs and with the extreme cams pulling 62lbs feels the same. I can tell you this if you group tune be ready to refletch and buy new arrows cause the Mav Extreme is consisent shooter and even with the 6-1/2 brace hgt. its forgiving. Fast well 340gr arrow and 290 through a crono every time with a 27"draw. I'll be shooting this one for long time. the one thing i dont like is the camo it looks great and blends in perfect in early to mid season but late season it has to much green in it. Hooked


----------



## drawforce (Feb 25, 2003)

*typhoon*

how about some tech info and a picture of that typhoon.


----------



## drawforce (Feb 25, 2003)

*typhoon*

how about some tech info and a picture of that typhoon.


----------



## mavextreme (Oct 13, 2003)

yea come on with this


----------



## mavextreme (Oct 13, 2003)

anything?


----------



## deter (Oct 18, 2003)

Spoke with a wonderful young lady at Darton Yesterday. Said it would be the end of December before we would see a update to the web site and about two more weeks before I would receive my ordered catalog. I would like to talk with a Pro shop who has handled and shot the new product. Let me Know!!!!


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

*04*

I just set up my second Mav Ex for indoor 3D

I've had the other one set up for spots for about 3 weeks.

These bows are to smooth, and whisper quiet, and fast.


----------



## mavextreme (Oct 13, 2003)

yea i think its the best overall bow made to date...ive shot em all


----------



## Droptine8 (Oct 1, 2003)

*say WHAT ?*

Hey hooked22,
Your getting 290',,with a 340 grn.arrow at 27" draw.Did I read that right ??.Only 62 lb.draw weight ???.

That figures @63.50 KE.WITH A 27" DRAW HOLY COW !!!
Are ALL these # correct ??.


----------



## JayBuck (Oct 3, 2003)

Drawforce
Where in Tennessee is your Darton Dealer?. My parents live in Cleveland,TN righ off I75. Would love to find a good darton dealer in Tenn. Thanks!


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

*New Dartons!!!*

I can't wait to get my new one as well, the hardest part will be deciding which one to get. I already have the green light from "the boss" to get a new one for my B-Day (Jan 10) So I am pumped. Here are some specs and pics of some of the new line, I think they are in the right order.
Typhoon Extreme 37"long w/7"brace IBO 308fps
Tundra Ext. 40"long w/ 7.5" brace IBO 311fps
Vapor 35"long w/7.5" brace IBO 305fps w/ CPSmark9
26"-30" on one module
Darton Typhoon









Darton Tundra









Darton Vapor








I think I got these in the right order, if not I apologize. I got them from Dartonman, with no labels, so i am guessing by the specs, but at least it gives you an idea as to what they look like!


----------



## TRUTH (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey,
Thanks for the pictures!! I have been staring at them and it looks like Darton changed their grip.. It looks like at the throat you can see the riser and that there are side plates...GOD PLEASE DON'T TELL ME DARTON CHANGED THEIR GRIP!!!!!! Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Someone who is an insider and has held an 04' tell me I am just seeing things......
Also, are the IBO Speeds still taken at 60 pounds?


----------



## JayBuck (Oct 3, 2003)

Thanks for the Pics! I have my eye on that Typhoon! How much are these bows going for??


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

*The Grip*

On my two 04 Mav EXs it has side plates.

It IS one of the best grips I have ever felt.


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

I don't know the retail on these bows, all I know is that I will have one!!!


----------



## BowD (Jan 20, 2003)

TRUTH said:


> *Hey,
> Thanks for the pictures!! I have been staring at them and it looks like Darton changed their grip.. It looks like at the throat you can see the riser and that there are side plates...GOD PLEASE DON'T TELL ME DARTON CHANGED THEIR GRIP!!!!!! Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Someone who is an insider and has held an 04' tell me I am just seeing things......
> Also, are the IBO Speeds still taken at 60 pounds? *


The grip (side plates) looks like the same as my '02 Rampage has on it.


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

Whats Darton`s bows warranty!! Is there a good pro shop where I can buy? here in NM only have 1 in the east side of ALBUQUERQUE...thanks for your help...& good shooting!!


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

According to the dealer locator on there website the only dealers in NM are in Espanola and Moriarity. That kind of stinks to only have two in the whole state! There are a few dealers in Archerytalk that may be able to help you out though. As far as the warranty, I'd have to look that one up, I honestly can't remember. Never had any worries with my Maverick to tell you the truth. I can tell you this, I have had a couple of bushing issues with my current Maverick, and both times the bow was sent to Darton for them to look it over, and the bow was fixed with no questions asked. Customer service is very helpful and very knowledgeable.

P.S. Check your PM's star


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

The darton factory is just a stones throw across the state for me. It seems any place in Michigan with a cash register is a Darton Dealer. But I can tell you that darton has a lifetime warranty and are very good in honoring that warranty. Usually no questions asked, if you have a problem they'll fix it. With the arrival(finally) of laminated limbs this year I feel that they might be near the top of sales this year.


----------



## Rangeball (Sep 30, 2003)

> But I can tell you that darton has a lifetime warranty


Their '03 catalouge I have says 10 years. That's still long enough, any problem should arise by then, and most "lifetime" warranties are interpreted by the company as the lifetime of the product, which they don't usually state 

I'm considering a Darton for '04, as well as a few others that aren't out yet


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

Let me ask..does Dartons cams have axle bearings or bushings?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

I had a question on there warranty last year so I gave them a call...they said even though the catalog is published as saying 10 years that it is actually a lifetime warranty.


----------



## TRUTH (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey guys,
The bows look great!! I am getting Excited!
I think I need to clarify what I meant by "Side Plates'.
In the pictures, it looks like the rubber side plates were shrunk and the riser is protruding from the plates. When you hold the Darton, it just kind of melts into your hand. The more I look at them, the more I think I am seeing things..and the perfect grip is still perfect!
Hey DartonMan, are the IBO speeds still measured at 60 Pounds?
PS, to those with questions about Dartons warranty. I had a 98 Maverick Split Limb. The weight adjustment bolt froze and the top limb cracked. I sent it to them at the end of the hunting season and they repaired it and had it back to me in a little over 2 weeks..When a problem arose, they took care of it.


----------



## mavextreme (Oct 13, 2003)

yea thats what sold me on my first darton, was the grip


----------



## Rangeball (Sep 30, 2003)

> they said even though the catalog is published as saying 10 years that it is actually a lifetime warranty.


Doc, did they say why they didn't just print this if that is the case?

Really not trying to be a jerk, just curious. Did they say it was your lifetime, or the bows? If so, is 10 years what they consider the bows lifetime to be?


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Any new models....*

Man these new bow models are Super... i work part time in a proshop in Gatineau (CANADA) and we are shooting the old mag33. These new ones look very nice. Does anyone have more specs and pics for the othe bows... the catalog in late... im dying to get a new one. The specs we see on this page ??? The tundra is faster then the typhoon this is weird when you look at the desighn of the bow.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

It is the 31 of december and th website is not updated ???? What is going on with Darton man, i whant to see the new bows.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

*Dealer?*

Why not drive to a dealer and see them first hand?


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

Because they are not in Canada yet...


----------



## darton guy (Sep 24, 2003)

*I have the Magnum Extreme*

I shot the Magnum extreme which has the new cam. My experience with Darton was the 99, 01, 02 Maverick which I used for 3-D and hunting. I then went to a 02 Magum for hunting and noticed less hand shock so I bought the 03 Magnum for 3-D. The draw is much smoooooother and the draw weight seems 3-5 lbs less. There are many nay sayers out there for shooting a short bow for 3-D but it puts them where I aim so..... details to follow we start on Sunday. Twelve weeks outside in Buffalo, NY


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

*charles*

If your profile was updated , I would have known you were in Canada.


----------



## wingvicepres (Apr 14, 2003)

I have a new Tundra Extreme in comp color ordered,should be here in a week or two.I have shot the Tundra and it is sweet.Ideal finger shooter bow.


----------



## Center Punch (Aug 18, 2003)

Has anybody shot or bought the new executive vegas? How is it?(Please include details....speed, quietness, forgiving,etc.)


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Got it today Catalog*

Got the 2004 catalog today.... Dam they look good.

Looks like the typhoon Extreme is the one for me... will get them at the shop next week, will see how it shoots.

It's to bad the toundra does not start at 27 of DL because that is also a sweet bow. Faster then the typhoon.


----------



## Joe C. (Mar 18, 2003)

Hey Charles, now that you have the catalog how about sharing a few pics! Please


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Darton's website is off-line. Hopefully it is being up-dated as I speak. I just purchased a Maverick Extreme from one of my IBO friends in PA and I need the tuning info. Please Darton, get on-line ASAP!!!! Darton On!


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Here is a scan*

Here is the typhoon ...


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Here is a scan*



charles said:


> *Here is the typhoon ... *


the image is to big will rescan later sorry


----------



## Lumis17 (Jun 9, 2003)

I saw the new Tundra and Maverick at the shop. Is it me or are they seem almost exactly identical? The Tundra doesn't even seem to be that much longer ATA either. 

Other than that they are really smooth drawing. The new camo/colors is very nice also. The grip seemed the same as last years.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*hI*

gRIP IS THE SAME tANK GOD is perfect as is 

Difference betwen Mavric and Tundra: Draw length longer on tundra brace height also ATA 37 for mavric 40 for tundra. Mavric is faster 318fps compared to 311 BIG DIFFERENCE


----------



## wingvicepres (Apr 14, 2003)

The tundra shoots and feels alot smoother then the maverick.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*website*

The website is up...... same as last year different pictures


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

charles,
Thanks for the up-date. Unfortunately the Tech Bulletin stuff does not include the 2004 models. I guess I will have to call and see if they can fax me the Maverick Extreme info.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*weird stuff*

If you look at the model chart, it says 2003 but realy it's 2004. The mavric is called the mavric express in the chart but mavric extrem in the pictures ??? it's the same in the catalog. 

Maybe an error on Darton's part ???


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

charles,
I see what you mean. What I'm looking for is the Tech Bulletin with the module and draw length info on the maverick Extreme. Darton does a nice job of providing that information. Hope they get that area up-dated soon. Thanks.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*My new Baby on the left *

Shes coming in camo colors  Cant wait to try it ...
Typhoon

Darton is probebly the only bow manufacturer that provide info on how to tune there cams like we find on there tech section. One more reason why i like this company. Plus they are very nice on the phone when you call them for info.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Darton is the best! I called on Friday and they immediately faxed me the Tech Bulletin for the Maverick Extreme. I don't know who I talked to but she was pleasant and VERY helpful. You don't get that kind of service very often these days. Kudos to those of you at Darton!!!


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*I agree*

I dont know if you talked to the nice lady but last time i called we talked for 15 minuts... They are very nice and useful. Very fast on giving the info to the customer. 

Shoot my new Typhoon last night all i can say is WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW !!!!!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

I have ordered the correct module for my Maverick Extreme. Until I get the draw length correct, I must wait. I'm very anxious to try this bow. In my opinion, the Maverick is the most forgiving speed bow I have ever shot.


----------



## BUCKS-N-DUCKS (May 29, 2003)

*DARTON*

Im with ya charles, set my typhoon up last night also. YEEEHA, man I haven' t been this excited in a longgggggggg time about a bow. Besides Im good friends with mdbowhunter his maverick is sweet, but hes not a very good shot. HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## Rangeball (Sep 30, 2003)

What kind of noise, recoil and hand shock are you guys experiencing with the new Darton's?

How would you compare them to say the Bowtechs that have a reputation for just sitting silently in your hand while blistering arrows down range?


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Hey Bucks-N-Ducks I resemble that remark! Just remember, I will be in a duck/goose blind with you this weekend. Be Kind!!!


----------



## BUCKS-N-DUCKS (May 29, 2003)

md, you da best !!!!!!! I cant wait.

Range, i shot the typhoon and the maverick, before I bought. Darton has always been known to get a jump forward with their cps cam, and a "crack" sound. NOT NO MORE. The typhoon laid their, and was extremely quiet with no accesories on the bow. They are getting better speeds with more brace height. I really beleive they hit on a winning combo with this EXTREME CAM system. Give them a try!!


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

*Special Order Dartons?*

Does anyone know if you can special order a Darton? I am very interested in the Tundra, but all of the listed DL modules are too long for me. I have a 26.75" DL, and the lowest they have listed is 27 7/8. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

*One more question*

For those of you that have done this. How does the draw or "feel" of the draw compare between the Tundra and Typhoon?

Maybe it is just me, but it always seems to me that recurve limbs bows always draw just a tad bit smoother.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brad,
I hear what you're saying about the draw difference between the recurve and straight limbs. However, I haven't really noticed a difference between my straight limbed Darton Cyclone 3D and my recurve limb Maverick. I think if the limbs were longer the difference might be more noticeable. Since the overall trend in archery has been towards shorter limbs I don't think there is much difference between the two. Just my 2 pennies worth.


----------



## cheeta (Aug 3, 2003)

sup damyank ??
sup w/ the darton??
long time no see!!
its Joe from mikes bikes


----------



## wingvicepres (Apr 14, 2003)

Hey mdhunter and bucks and ducks you guys will have plenty of time to compare the TYPHOON and MAVERICK in the blind this weekend because i'll be doing all the shooting. Besides the TUNDRA is the best new DARTON.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

wingvicepres,
We shall see. Besides, you better be glad the weather will be cold this weekend. Otherwise, that shotgun barrel will melt from all the shots you throw out!!! Man, if you ever by a semi-auto I'm going to buy stock in whatever company's ammo you use!!!! I will clean up!

You and Bucks-N-Ducks can arm wrestle over which is better, the Tundra or the Typhoon. For now, I'm sticking with my Maverick.


----------



## wingvicepres (Apr 14, 2003)

Hey md jusy remember do not stand to the right of me. I can not help that Beneli makes a awsome gun. I am actually ready to go now, I'm done work for the week.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

wingvicepres,
Do you ever work?!!! Jeez!

When is your new Darton set to arrive?


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Yeah,
I love my Cyclone 3-D also. Smoothest drawing bow that I have ever shot. Heard the new "Extreme" CPS is even smoother. Man I wish I could get my hands on one for a test drive. But the nearest dealer is 2.5 hours away  

Anyone have an idea on my "Special Order" question I posted earlier?


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brad,
I have not heard of anyone getting a special order Darton bow. Give them a call. Their people are extremely friendly and helpful. The worst they can say is NO. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Rangeball (Sep 30, 2003)

Based on your experience, which of the following statements best describes the draw cycle of the new Extreme cam-

1- Ramps up to Peak weight very early, holds it for a bit then drops off rapidly yet smoothly through the valley and into the solid wall. Most of the effort is in the first half of the draw cycle.

2- Gradually ramps up to peak weight, holds it for a bit then drops off gradually yet smoothly through the valley and into the solid wall. Most of the effort is in the first half of the draw cycle.

3- Slowly ramps up to peak weight, holds it for a bit then drops off rapidly yet smoothly through the valley and into the solid wall. Most of the effort is in the second half of the draw cycle.

4- You tell me 


Better yet, If you've drawn both, how would you compare the extreme cam's draw cycle to the new '04 Bowtech Infinity or Freedom cam?


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

Range, you're funny- you are tenacious aren't you.....


----------



## Rangeball (Sep 30, 2003)

BF, Until I get my butt to a shop that has them, this is all I got going for me...


----------



## JayBuck (Oct 3, 2003)

Rangeball
I love the passion!!


----------



## mavextreme (Oct 13, 2003)

will my maverick, be a good bow to use for target shooting...?


----------



## BUCKS-N-DUCKS (May 29, 2003)

mavextreme, I think you will be fine; with target, 3-D or whatever, with that new maverick. It has a decent brace height, 37/38" a-a, and is smooth and holds well. I wouldn't be afraid to shoot one for targets. Good Luck!


----------



## mavextreme (Oct 13, 2003)

thanks, bNd


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Is there anybody out there.....*

How is your Darton bows performing...

I have my new Typhoon and realy enjoying it... Is it the Bow or is it me but i never shot so well in my short Archers life... getting 2 inches group at 40 yards and 5 inches at 50 + yards... man this is a smooooooood and forgiving bow. Not the fastest ive seen but very good. Im shooting 241 FpS with a 395 grain arrow at 52 pound


----------



## mavextreme (Oct 13, 2003)

yea im the same way...soon as i picked up this 04 maverick i was robin hooding arrows...unbelievable accuracy and forgiveness


----------



## BUCKS-N-DUCKS (May 29, 2003)

I was so excited bout this Typhoon this year. My bubble was POPPED! I absolutely love this extreme cam system, love the feel of the bow and shot a couple of great scores indoors. HOWEVER, the limb bolts are backing out 1/8-1/4 of a full turn through (1) 300 indoor round. I sent it back to Darton. Hopefully they can work out the problems in the future. I dont understand all of the CPS-6 cam bows have limb locks, but the only EXTREME CAM bow that has them is the MAVERICK! 
I am sure they will fix the problem, just keep your eyes on those limb bolts fellows.


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

Do the new Darton's have the limb-bolt lockdown screws like they used to ?


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

Same here with the typhoon... no limb bolt lock down system ?????? and like you said, some movement thank good for liquid paper  marke the bolts and will see. Did right an E-MAIL to darton about it still waithing for the responce.


----------



## NLH (Mar 2, 2004)

Currently i am shooting an 01 Mav Extreme. I am looking for a second bow so i can dedicate one for 3D and target shooting. I love my Maverick but a local shop has another maverick and they have an 03 Rampage. How do these two compare, i haven't had a chance to go shoot the Rampage.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi

I shoot the rampage for some time and found it to be a all around Bow. 3D, Hunting,Tarhet.. but mostly 3d and hunting. It as 37.5 aTa witch makes it very stable. I now shoot the typhoon extreme, i sugest you try if for fun myou might like it.


----------



## BUCKS-N-DUCKS (May 29, 2003)

charles,
I did the same thing with a white paint marker! I also e-mailed Darton 2 weeks ago explaining the situation. NO RESPONSE!!!!!
Call your dealer, when I called my dealer, they contacted Darton, and at this time nothing is in the works to fix the problem. What a shame, this is a dynamite cam system, just a cheap, poor limb/riser design. Get the old bow back out!


----------



## K-9 (Jun 13, 2003)

Charles & Buck-n-Ducks,

The limb bolt problem you are experiencing, would you not recommend the bow. I have been waiting for someone in the area to get the typhoon in so that I could shot it, but I was intending on buying this bow. What are your thoughts? I don't want to spend alot of money to constantly have to keep playing with the limb bolts. Thanks for the help.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

Hey it all depend on how important you think that is... i would not hesitate to by one as i already did and im not planing on returning it. If the white marks dont line up i just ajust it back to it's original place. Not a problem for me. Plus, after a while it seems like it's not a problem because they havent move for the last 100 arrows... I do shoot allot so is it the bolts or just the small ring ??? anyways i dont see it as a "send it back to the dealer" problem.


----------



## BUCKS-N-DUCKS (May 29, 2003)

k-9,
I agree with charles, thats your decision. I however sent mine back. I shoot differnent tournaments in different states, and I dont like to be fooling with limbs! I have been shooting Dartons for 5 years and have absolutely no regrets. I PERSONALLY am upset with this problem. The TYPHOON is a great shooter, but this limb lock problem/design stinks. One alternative for you, take a look at the new MAVERICK. The axle to axle and the brace height are real similar to the TYPHOON. The MAV has recurve limbs(WITH LIMB LOCKS) and a different riser design, but its a good shooter.Best of luck. B&D


----------



## NLH (Mar 2, 2004)

Like i mentioned above, i shoot an 01 Mav and i love it. As a matter of fact i am looking into getting another 01. The price is right and i really like the one i have. I have heard the 04's are even more forgiving and smoother.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

Bucks & ducks ...i was not arguing whats so ever, if it sounded like that i am sorry, I agre with you that from dartons side the lockdown or lack of is a big mistake on there part, but still its a SMOOOOOOOOD and forgiving bow. I hope they come up with a solution for the new production and maybe for the current OWNERS


----------



## BUCKS-N-DUCKS (May 29, 2003)

charles, you are so right, I loved that bow and trust me when I say it broke my heart to give it up. Darton sure hit on a winning combo with that extreme cam. Hopefully they will work out this problem. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## wingvicepres (Apr 14, 2003)

Try getting a competition color bow from them. I ordered mine on Dec 7 and I still don't have it.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

It takes some times this year probebly because darton is taking a good part of the market and maibe they where not realy prepared for it ?

Give them a call you will be seprised on the freindliness of the staf at darton. I called a few time when i ordered my bow and with the limb bolts problem and now i have the number of two "ingeners" that i can call directly. 

Good Luck


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Tuning the new cam*

How high is you nocking point on the new cam ?????

Im not getting a Level nock travel 5/16 of center for a Paper test with bullet holes.???


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

Ok here we go...

After a stretching period the cams are aligned properly and all seems to be in good order. Even the limb bolts comming loose is almost not existant anymore ????? so overall, this machine is great. Typhoon for those that did not fallow the story.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*2004 bows*

did get a chance to check out the new vapor,nice smooth bow.with a 7 3/8"brace height.the cps cam was one of the smoother bows i pulled this year,jim


----------

